# Need toknow how to preserve deer legs.



## thurston1979 (Oct 17, 2009)

Im wanting to preserve the front deer legs for knife handles. Its got alot of meat on it at the moment. Need to know how to preserve them so they can be used as knife handles. Thank you kindly for any information, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 17, 2009)

Put it in an ant bed. Once clean, keep it out of the weather.


----------



## florida boy (Oct 18, 2009)

I would boil them so you could use them tommorow .


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want the hair to stay preserved just get some denatured alcohol and soak them for 4-5 days put them in the position you want because they will be hard as a rock. I have some that are 4 years old and look like you just cut them off the deer.


----------



## boo (Oct 20, 2009)

Katera,  you leave the meat and all? just put in alcohol  4-5 days then let dry? thanks


----------



## Katera73 (Oct 20, 2009)

boo said:


> Katera,  you leave the meat and all? just put in alcohol  4-5 days then let dry? thanks



Yep the denatured alcohol dries the meat which ant much and tenden you can make good gun racks just tie them to something thats a right angle and soak. Oh yeah I get the marrow out of the bone first before I soak them take a clothes hanger and rake the marrow out and wash the hair good get any blood or dirt off before you soak them.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 20, 2009)

Huh...
I never knew this. Good to know!

The Alcohol wont harm anything that rests on the legs after it dries will it?
For example..
If you use the legs for a gun rack, after the gun sits up there for a time it wont harm anything?


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 20, 2009)

Denatured alcohol is pretty volatile stuff.  It should evaporate quickly from the legs.


----------

